

Ask HN: How to successfully launch an iPhone app? - mattiss

I have developed an awesome iPhone application. The UI is cool, the idea is right, what are some ways to improve my odds of getting a good launch?<p>The idea is fairly simple so I am leery of just submitting to the appstore and letting competitors with PR teams copycat me.<p>Cheers!
======
cpr
Try prmac.com -- Ray Barber will help with PR for a completely reasonable
price.

------
andrewljohnson
Your worries are unfounded. Release.

If it's great, you'll sell a lot of apps.

~~~
mattiss
Thanks! Anyway to jumpstart PR about it?

EDIT: Just checked out trailbehind.com, looks interesting! I've been looking
for something like this for a long time. Not to derail my post, but is there a
way to filter by additional criteria other than genre of activity?

For instance suppose I would like to see all 5.11 sport routes near
Philadelphia PA. Is there a way to do that?

Also is there a way to specify sort criteria?

~~~
andrewljohnson
Nope, for now what you see is what you get. You can only sort by type of
activity and distance.

